# Burgessi pics



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Does that mean panda cory cause i have one of those and i thought it was a Panda...


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Courtney,
The pandas won't have the gold on the forehead...and they'll have a black spot near the tail. I'll upload a pic, and post it for you tomorrow night. It will be easy to see the difference when you have pics to compare. The burgessi are a much rarer corie then the pandas are.
Thanks for asking!!!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

You had an excellent question...so I didn't want to make you wait. I stayed up late (3AM here) to upload a few more pics. Now you know why they call me Fishnut...LOL These are Panda cories!


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks, But you didnt have to stay up to do that i could have waited, and i dont think mine have a spot on its back fin like that now i have to look... Lol...


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

Do you breed and sell cories? I have one panda, one albino, one paleatus and one trilineata. I'd love more panda's, but it was quite a find to come upon the one I do have. And it's hard to find all but the emerald greens locally for me. 

edit - I apologize if this is an inappropriate place to post that. Please feel free to remove this if it is, Moderators. Thanks.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Sumpthinfishy,
I'm the moderator in the catfish section so, if your post is inappropriate...we're BOTH in trouble...lol. I breed and sell all but the trilineatus. Please PM me for details. :wink:


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Courtney,
It was my pleasure to answer your question. A lot of people might have been afraid to ask! Very few people ask questions I have the ability to answer :lol: Keep them coming!
:fish:


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

I found out my cory i thought was a panda is a Skunk, i seen your pics and mine looked nothing like it so i googled it, and found that its a skunk cory, so i have a leopard, green, albino, and skunk, and then a black one i dont know what its called really its shiny with dark color by its top (dorsal?) fin and down its back a bit, its just a normal one they sell around here i dont know the name of it, cant find a picture of it either yet....


----------

